# Update on the not so skinny "Skinny Girl" LOL



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, what an improvement! Awesome job, she's gorgeous! A few more months and she'll be good to go! ;D


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

And of cours a new video lol!

You might want to turn the sound down...darn wind!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

what a pretty girl!!! great job!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, she looks so much healthier! A few more months and she'll be as good as new.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous! What breed is she?


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty. What breed? She looks a lot like a mare I used to have. May I ask why she's clipped up front?


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Honestly, your guess on breed is as good as mine! She was confiscated via a County Animal Services Patrol so her history is unknown other that from the day they got her. We were thinking either TB/Cross or even Standardbred...leaning more towards STB the more she fills out!

SCG93- I know the clip looks funny lol! We live in FL and the weather still has a really bad habit of being quite indecisive on wether it wants to be 80+ degrees and humid or 45 degrees and windy...she was still sweating pretty badly up front on the hotter days because she is pretty fuzzy...but with the weather getting cooler I didn't want to take away all of her fuzz since there is not a whole lot of "horse" there to keep her warm! So it's pretty much an "air conditioning" clip if that makes any sense?


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I think she'd a STB judging by her back


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Underfire05 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> So it's pretty much an "air conditioning" clip if that makes any sense?


Nice. lol


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Oooh, look how shiney her clipped area is! Diet's taking effect ;D She's filled out quite a bit!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Definitely a big improvement  She certainly looks a lot brighter in spirit even!!!

Can I throw this out there, as far as breed? the way she carries herself, she definitely has Arabian influence; she could possibly be NSH (national show horse) which is Saddlebred and Arabian cross.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

mom2pride, we didn't think of that just because I've been around ASB's and Arabs and NSH's quite a long time and she just really didn't remind me of it...My appy mare used to trot around flagging her tail like that too lol! Her build just isn't as "refined" as most NSH's that I have been around...but who knows! haha...she's my Heinz 57


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks great, kudos.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

aw shes cute. still a bit to go in the rib area but she looks much much better. good job =D . shes got the same bump ginger does.. do you know what it is ? no ones given me a direct answer haha. ( i circled the bump im talking about, http://i48.tinypic.com/fks87n.jpg )

id say shes gotta have some tb in her she has that thin / lean build. i wouldent be surprised if she was 100% tb.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

She looks so cute in that video. That high tail scream Arabian, but she does look like a Standardbred. I love how she just stands there and looks in at you at the end like, "what do you want me to do now?" Is she as sweet as she looks? Great job.


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

I believe the "bump" you are talking about is in fact where the horse has little to no fat/muscle anymore. As they fill out weight wise and become conditioned that "bump" will not be visible. I have seen it in many horses and it seems like it's always the last sign of malnourishment to leave. She looks great now (looks STB or TB to me!). In a few more months she wont even look like the same horse and her energy and spirits will soar!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish I could steal her!! You are doing such a good job. I think she may be STB. She moves so beautifully.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments  

YES!! She is definitely as sweet as she looks  She has come a long long way already in this short time frame! The video was actually a "lazy" day believe it or not haha!

That bump that she has right now is because she has no muscle, fat or anything covering her spine...I will attach a pictures...it is actually the spot on the hore where the sacral vertebrae and the lumbar vertebrae meet and have a little "dip" (also hip conjoining area, etc). 

Her's is there due to malnutrition ad being nothign but a skeleton with fur at first...there is a nother reason for a "bum" in tha area which is a hunter's bump. Usually comes by starting a horse too early, working them too har too early, etc...it's not necessarilly "common" in TB's but I hae seen quite a few OTTB's with them, aso jumpers and hunters (hence the name) that were over jumped too early of an age, etc. It usually doesn't effect their way of going, some it causes discomfort. Each horse is different. Usually with a good toplin you can barely tell or not at all if a horse used to have/has one.

We think she is also a STB, or at least a TB crosss since her legs are actually not as "refined" as most TB's, and her structure in general. She still looks 'slender' because she still has a few more hundred pounds top pack on lol!

I really apprecaie your kind feedback guys  It makes it worthwhile to see ehr happy and beaming now, not like when she came! SHe could barely walk when she first came  it was pitiful!


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

That is the "meeting" area that i described


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Underfire...
I remember when you first got her and posted a pic. She looked so sad with her face in your guys chest!
The very first thing I noticed was how her spirit looked so alive!
Mom2pride see's it also.
She looks as though she is doing well, her coat looks wonderful and some weight has been gained. 
How proud you must be. From the pics it seems as though she is singing a happy little tune..."yes...I have arrived home!"
Good for you!
Can't wait to see her in another month or so!
Halfpass...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a girl! She still has a ways to go, but is looking better all the time! Thanks for sharing! I definatly love hearing about this girl!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous and you've made such progress with her!

I can tell you with virtually 100% certainty she's not a Thoroughbred. When I first saw photos that's what I thought, and the moment I started watching the video I said to Shay-la "No way dude, she's a Saddlebred". That movement is extremely specific to a certain type of horse - combined with the long narrow face, the archy high set neck and the overly flagged tail (other breeds may banner it a bit, only certain breed plume it up to that extent), I think she's either a Saddlebred or an Arabian/Saddlebred. With that head though, she screams classic Saddlebred to me. I think you may have a real diamond in the rough there, she has lovely movement and I think with a bit more time, you'll find yourself in utter awe of what she's going to blossom into.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy crud! She's gorgeous! I love her! The way she moves makes my jaw drop. Springy, springy pony!!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My first thought was saddlebred to...
Shes looks happy


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I am not all that familiar with Saddlebreds, and I am more inclined to think Standardbred. Did anyone check her for a lip tatoo? That would be definitive. 

When you put her under saddle, if she refuses to bend and tries to turn corners by holding her body straight and crossing over, that's a good indication for Standardbred too. 

My neighbors OTTSB also carries his tail like that when excited or animated.

In any case, congrats on her, and your excellent work in bringing her back. Can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a standarbred mare (we are guessing her breed) that's taller then heidi and more filled out, of course. I think there's a good chance your rescue mare may be part standarbred. Sh's looking amazing and has come so far! Good luck with her! She has such a trusting and honest face, it's hard to believe she has had such a rough life.


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

What a cutie  Good job she's gorgeus


----------

